
Math Advances Raise the Prospect of an Internet Security Collapse - llambda
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/517781/math-advances-raise-the-prospect-of-an-internet-security-collapse/?utm_campaign=socialsync&utm_medium=social-post&utm_source=twitter
======
mylorse
What about the following encrytions⸮:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BLAKE2](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BLAKE2)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bcrypt](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bcrypt)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PBKDF2](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PBKDF2)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perfect_forward_secrecy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perfect_forward_secrecy)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scrypt](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scrypt)

------
beloch
Why worry about what _might_ happen in 4-5 years? It takes time, especially
for the banking industry, to adopt new standards. Also, encrypted bank
communications can be logged and broken later, so you also need some time to
allow for sensitive information, such as credit card numbers, account numbers,
passwords, etc. to change. When you consider all this things start to look a
little more urgent.

------
malandrew
Excuse me if this is a woefully naive question but as we have more and more
devices available to us and connected to the internet would it be possible to
combine something like DH with multiple handshakes with multiple devices we
own. Compromising one connection is easy compromising 2-3 connections is an
order of magnitude harder.

~~~
Someone
_" Compromising one connection is easy compromising 2-3 connections is an
order of magnitude harder."_

Why? If new math leads to a O(1) attack, cracking 3 connections would just
take 3 times the time. There will be some practical issues in that one would
have to I tercept 3 connections simultaneously, but that a) is outside of the
maths and b) probably will not be that hard, since all that traffic starts
and/or ends at a single point (e.g. your home WiFi router, or the bank's
gateway to its systems)

------
adamnemecek
It's funny that the URL of the researcher's website is
[http://www.prism.uvsq.fr/~joux/publis2006.html](http://www.prism.uvsq.fr/~joux/publis2006.html)
(the prism part).

